# Boost Gauge Installed on 2018 Chevy Cruze LT Hatchback



## Belucci (Sep 24, 2018)

Item purchased on Amazon:
Auto Meter 6103 Cobalt Mechanical Boost / Vacuum Gauge
I watched this video to find the right vacuum line to tap into:


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Belucci said:


> Item purchased on Amazon:
> Auto Meter 6103 Cobalt Mechanical Boost / Vacuum Gauge
> I watched this video to find the right vacuum line to tap into:


Add a bit of text and write a nice How-To for us.

How-To: Write a Tutorial


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Looks great! Are you going to paint the housing to match your a pillar? Might look a little more seamless then.


----------



## Belucci (Sep 24, 2018)

Iamantman said:


> Looks great! Are you going to paint the housing to match your a pillar? Might look a little more seamless then.


I wasn't planning on it because from a driver's perspective, for my taste, the pod and gauge go with the rest of the instruments in the dash.


----------



## Iamantman (Sep 24, 2018)

Word!

What kind of numbers are you seeing where you tapped into?


----------

